# Reddit user comes across box of unreleased beta PSP games, plans to dump them all



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

This seems a bit fishy. He didn't know what "dumping" a game meant, but two weeks ago he posted on /r/gaming about opening a retro gaming lounge...


----------



## DrayanoX (Jul 21, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> This seems a bit fishy. He didn't know what "dumping" a game meant, but two weeks ago he posted on /r/gaming about opening a retro gaming lounge...


You think people go through the hassle of dumping their own games instead of downloading them ?


----------



## Stephano (Jul 21, 2018)

This is really exciting. I can't wait to see the whole list.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 21, 2018)

Stephano said:


> This is really exciting. I can't wait to see the whole list.


The list will be available at eBay.com. Lol
Wonder what ridge racer English will actually be.


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> You think people go through the hassle of dumping their own games instead of downloading them ?


No, but I think that anybody with a passion for retrogames know what "dumping" is. How do they think that ROMs end up on the internet in the first place?


----------



## Chary (Jul 21, 2018)

Stephano said:


> This is really exciting. I can't wait to see the whole list.


Just updated the OP with some of the confirmed titles. Crisis Core, KH: BBS, Persona 2, FMA, seems to be all European review and beta copies.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 21, 2018)

There was reference to saints row. I found that dump somewhere. It was buggy as hell. /off


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> No, but I think that anybody with a passion for retrogames know what "dumping" is. How do they think that ROMs end up on the internet in the first place?


With many retro consoles, by using DIY and/or expensive dedicated hardware...


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 22, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> With many retro consoles, by using DIY and/or expensive dedicated hardware...


And that's called "baking a cake", right.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jul 22, 2018)

Waiting Resident Evil Portable


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

How the hell did he get them? Where did he find them?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

This is pretty damn cool. I've got an unreasonable interest in beta stuff and I'd love to check these out when and if they're dumped.


----------



## phreaksho (Jul 22, 2018)

*GASP*. ..... Awesome


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 22, 2018)

And yet not copy of the beta of super mario 64, sunshine and many other betas from nintendo havent been found thus far 

Man, what i would give to play some betas from the 64 era...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jul 22, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> And yet not copy of the beta of super mario 64, sunshine and many other betas from nintendo havent been found thus far
> 
> Man, what i would give to play some betas from the 64 era...


Probably also with built-in development tools!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 22, 2018)

These need to be lent out to Hard4Games


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

That's pretty cool.  It'll be interesting to see how these pre-production discs differ from the final games.  I should remember to check for these online in the next few weeks.


----------



## zacchi4k (Jul 22, 2018)

So in this episode of Beta64 I'm gonna tell you about the beta of...


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2018)

Great news hopefully not just beta, but some unreleased


----------



## Pleng (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> And that's called "baking a cake", right.



Nope it's called dumping. Nowhere in the post does it say that the finder didn't know what dumping means, all it says is that "he then found out that digital game backups can be done with a PSP system"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm excited to see what's on that MG:A UMD, from my time breaking the game, there are 5 missing cards and 2 broken cards in the game's data that seem to be truncated, by removing the data for the card itself in the case of the 5 missing cards, and by removing the executive data for the last 2. With any luck that UMD will have at least the missing cards intact!


----------



## Jonna (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> This seems a bit fishy. He didn't know what "dumping" a game meant, but two weeks ago he posted on /r/gaming about opening a retro gaming lounge...


Could you quote where it says the individual does not know what dumping is?


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 22, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Could you quote where it says the individual does not know what dumping is?


https://www.reddit.com/r/PSP/comments/90ho76/had_a_mysterious_box_turn_up_at_work_with_loads/e2qnx4v


----------



## Jonna (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/PSP/comments/90ho76/had_a_mysterious_box_turn_up_at_work_with_loads/e2qnx4v


I read the whole chain, at what point does he say he doesn't know what dumping is?


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Jul 22, 2018)

While I'm glad they're open to dumping them without demanding some form of payment (at least for now) announcing this early seems like a good way to start receiving some DMCAs. Should've waited and shared a Mega link when it was already done.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jul 22, 2018)

Speak of the devil, I just saw that thread around a day ago.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jul 22, 2018)

Chary said:


> View attachment 136598​
> A curious incident unraveled on a PSP related subreddit recently. A user who works with retro video games came across a box of PlayStation Portable UMDs. What makes this unique, is that most of the games are pre-production discs, meaning these are beta builds of games before they officially released in a complete state. One of the titles the user, Thebrown93, found, was "Ridge Racer English", which is a localization of the game for PSP, but dated 7 months prior to when it actually released.  Among some of the "pre-production" games are Metal Gear Acid, Dragon Ball Tenkaichi Tag Team, BlazBlue, and "over 100 more UMDs". He also has multiple PS2 beta game discs, as well.
> 
> Other users were shocked at the discovery, and pleaded with Thebrown93 to dump the games so that they could be archived. Initially assuming it was a joke, he then found out that digital game backups can be done with a PSP system, and according to his claims, he's planning to purchase an older PSP system in order to back up some of the titles. More information will be updated if the poster decides to go through with his plan.
> ...



Huh, so Reddit is good for something after all. Aside from doxxing and terrifying women who stand up to its members, I mean.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't share the excitement. Didn't starfox 2 learned us that 'unreleased' had a very good reason?
Yeah, it's better than nothing, but i seriously doubt there'll be a gem among the bunch.


----------



## linkinworm (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> This seems a bit fishy. He didn't know what "dumping" a game meant, but two weeks ago he posted on /r/gaming about opening a retro gaming lounge...


its possible he meant, he didn't know you could use any retail psp to dump games as usually its only really dev kits that can do fancy things, maybe he's never owned a psp him self and never cared about hacking in this case


----------



## Skittyusedcovet (Jul 22, 2018)

I just hope he really dumps these. Its quite exciting though!


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is a clue it might be bullshit (although not necessarily) "TheBrown93" trying to play along when someone inquires about a possible "Elder Scrolls" beta dump, yet "Elder Scrolls" beta PSP builds are certainly dumped and available

https://imgur.com/a/JvZEguc


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 22, 2018)

TCRF is gonna be busy with this!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> There was reference to saints row. I found that dump somewhere. It was buggy as hell. /off


volition officially released that one
https://www.unseen64.net/saintsrowundercover/

(it was officially released so i don't think this is warez, so it should be safe)


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope saga frontier alpha still exists out there.


----------



## RedoLane (Jul 22, 2018)

He should contact Beta64


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 22, 2018)

Really excited to see what P3P and FF7 Crisis Core have


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 22, 2018)

Yeah I can't wait to find out how if at all Crisis Core changed during development


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 22, 2018)

yuyuyup said:


> Great news hopefully not just beta, but some unreleased


Historically that very rarely happens, but we can hope.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2018)

What a lucky fuck!

I love beta games!
KH BBS beta fuck yes please!


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 22, 2018)

Jonna said:


> I read the whole chain, at what point does he say he doesn't know what dumping is?


How blind are you? I linked to the direct comment.


----------



## CathyRina (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> How blind are you? I linked to the direct comment.


Read the comment again. He doesn't say he doesn't know what it is, he's just not aware of how to do it or that you could do it with any PSP.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 22, 2018)

hot diggity dogg some juicy stuff right here


----------



## Jonna (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> How blind are you? I linked to the direct comment.


I would probably say about 78.5% blind without my glasses and roughly 97.7% blind with my glasses. This is not related to my reading the words, as I have my phone up close to my face and was able to read each word with 100% accuracy.

I see the individual ask how to dump PSP games. I do not see the individual say specifically that he does not know what dumping means. The link you provided actually looks like it starts off with some one assuming he does not know what it is. 

Could you provide the exact wording he used to say he does not know the definition of the word "dumping?"


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Jul 22, 2018)

an update post from the redditor:


"Wow, what a journey!

So after talking to some absolutely lovely people, we've donated our box of goodies to someone that will be working on getting these betas and pre-productions online for everyone to see. We thought about doing that ourselves but ultimately decided for legal reasons it'd be best for someone that had experience to do this - I'm sure you can all appreciate this.

That said, we will be privately selling the multiples of games whilst the others are being dumped by the unaffiliated other party.

I'll be doing a definitive list to the best of my ability in a separate comment, but for now please pm myself if you would like the email address for serious offers for pre-production copies.

Thanks for all the fish."


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jul 22, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> The list will be available at eBay.com. Lol
> Wonder what ridge racer English will actually be.



They always end up on eBay. 

 

I believe Ridge Racer English, to just be the same as what was released three months before the U.S. release of Ridge Racer.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 22, 2018)

Now this is the kinda news I like to see.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 22, 2018)

DFdDFdefefecAADDFAADFGE said:


> This seems a bit fishy. He didn't know what "dumping" a game meant, but two weeks ago he posted on /r/gaming about opening a retro gaming lounge...


assuming opening a retro gaming lounge would mean having pirated roms and flash carts...

a friend of mine owned a retro gaming lounge/merchandise store/cafe and they used real carts and discs and systems. sure they had to build up a collection and she learned the hard way real fast multiple copies would be needed of the more popular stuff but that's what was done.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2018)

omg pre-release persona 3 portable, i need.


----------



## Something whatever (Jul 22, 2018)

Christmas in july


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 22, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> And yet not copy of the beta of super mario 64, sunshine and many other betas from nintendo havent been found thus far
> 
> Man, what i would give to play some betas from the 64 era...


nintendo would probably remove the beta roms online in a heartbeat considering they are taking down some rom websites, but despite that i would really love to see beta dumps for n64


----------



## DeslotlCL (Jul 22, 2018)

Darksabre72 said:


> nintendo would probably remove the beta roms online in a heartbeat considering they are taking down some rom websites, but despite that i would really love to see beta dumps for n64


People download and reupload the roms elsewhere. It always happen


----------



## megamanzero (Jul 22, 2018)

Fake and gay


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jul 23, 2018)

DBZ TTT? Might be GT


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 23, 2018)

DrayanoX said:


> You think people go through the hassle of dumping their own games instead of downloading them ?



When it's possible I prefer to do it this way, PS2 (to the internal hard drive) Wii and a few other system's I love being able to put in my disks and know I am getting a good quality copy. The bad thing about grabbing them off the Internet is you never know for sure if it's a great copy or the game is not going to work or glitch out at some point. (I guess you could try for MD5 checksums but if they are cracked or intro or cheats then you need a different check sum and uugghh!!! lol) 

Plus owning the original copy is super cool  keeping the original copy near mint CiB is the best!


----------



## Chary (Jul 23, 2018)

> So after talking to some absolutely lovely people, we've donated our box of goodies to someone that will be working on getting these betas and pre-productions online for everyone to see. We thought about doing that ourselves but ultimately decided for legal reasons it'd be best for someone that had experience to do this - I'm sure you can all appreciate this.
> 
> That said, we will be privately selling the multiples of games whilst the others are being dumped by the unaffiliated other party.


----------



## RCJayce (Jul 23, 2018)

Games for sale and creation dates, in no particular order:

Naruto Shippuden ultimate ninja impact - 15.9.11

Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII - 19.4.08

Dead or Alive Paradise - 17.02.10

Disgaea Afternoon of Darkness - 16.10.07

Marvel Ultimate Alliance 2 - 24.9.09

Final Fantasy - 1.11.07

Persona 3 - 8.3.11

Metal Gear Solid Peace Walker - 30.3.10

Guiltgear XX Core Plus - 29.11.10

Disgaea 2: Dark Hero Days - 13.11.09

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood - 20.4.10

Gensan - 16.10.09

Blazblue Continuum Shift 2 - 16.3.11

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep - 4.6.10

Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's Tag Force 3 - 24.9.10

Valkyrie Chronicles II - 10.6.10

Final Fantasy II - 1.11.07

Persona 2 Innocent Sin - 7.9.11

Castlevania The Dracula X Chronicles - 3.8.07

Blazblue Calamity Trigger - 30.8.10

Gods Eater Burst - 17.1.17

Dragoneer's Aria - 22.11.07

Metal Slug XX - 9.3.17

Silent Hill: Shattered Memories - 3.12.09

Harvest Moon: Hero of Leaf Valley - 10.9.10

Dragonball Z: Tenkaichi Tag Team - 16.9.10

Final Fantasy IV: The Complete Collection - 17.2.11

Dissidia 012 (duodecim) Final Fantasy - 19.1.11


----------



## Manana (Jul 23, 2018)

Ninja gaiden portable, please be in that box!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Any time frame on that? How many unreleased games were actually in that box?


----------



## weatMod (Jul 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> And yet not copy of the beta of super mario 64, sunshine and many other betas from nintendo havent been found thus far
> 
> Man, what i would give to play some betas from the 64 era...


this
....and a copy of MML3 3DS
please


----------



## Memfis (Jul 23, 2018)

Hope for Tomb Raider Anniversary (Eidos-Version)
What to play it. Please, please, please.


----------



## Manana (Jul 23, 2018)

These need to get 'ed already!! my mind won't stop firing out possibilities. Tales of english versions, tenchu english versions, ps2 ports. Damnit, I know I'm setting myself up for savage let down.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 23, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> People download and reupload the roms elsewhere. It always happen


yea you're right if there's is a will there's is a way


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 23, 2018)

Hopefully they are downloadable in a working state unlike the saints row game for psp which you had to open the iso in umdgen rename and rebuild files when someone could of just done it before uploading


----------



## Almamu (Jul 24, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Hopefully they are downloadable in a working state unlike the saints row game for psp which you had to open the iso in umdgen rename and rebuild files when someone could of just done it before uploading


That is usually done just for preservation. Most of the people doing these kind of releases want the games to be preserved as close to the original media as they possibly can. That's why the beta of PoKéMoN SpaceWorld also needed to have some bytes tweaked for it to boot up properly.


----------



## YuseiFD (Jul 25, 2018)

Any news on this ???


----------



## xeph20 (Jul 25, 2018)

the main question is are they playable and how diffrent are they from the release

Would be gold if some roms had unreleased stories or whatever


----------

